# Cramp or epilepsy?



## ilaydamelis (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello my dog's(2) legs have sometimes cramp..I noticed that when it excited very much its body(head and legs) is stretched tight.Is it normal for chihuahuas?How can I manage this problem?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you should see a vet asap


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

My boy does that even in his Aleppo but he's fine 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree, you should take him/her to a vet asap, it could be something serious!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think a vet visit is in order to make sure it's not epilepsy. How long do these 'cramps' last? You say that excitement brings it on?


----------



## ilaydamelis (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree I am going to vet.. almost 3-4min and its mouth is not effervesce..


----------

